# Canon wins a bunch of TIPA 2020 awards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 14, 2020)

> TIPA (Technical Image Press Association) has announced its award winners for cameras, lenses and other technologies for 2020. Canon is fairly well represented in the winner’s circle.
> 
> *Best DSLR Professional Camera:* Canon EOS-1D X Mark III
> *Best DSLR Advanced Camera:* Canon EOS 90D
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## keithcooper (Apr 14, 2020)

As they say..."Why is this still a thing?" ;-)

I've seen the awards appearing for the last 20 or so years and they seem to be increasingly irrelevant. Well, perhaps not for camera marketing departments, who know that if you don't get something this year in a category, it will be your turn next year.

Back when I first started covering this stuff it was obviously still an opportunity for the camera press to have a drink together in some interesting part of the world ;-)



TIPA - About - Our history



With the photo press a distinctly endangered species and the demise of 'expenses' it's become a lot more of a box ticking exercise. Almost all the big photography web sites are having difficulties from a business POV, with the decline in camera sales and ad revenue.

Presumably it will continue as a virtual get-together of 'influencers' and others able to shout about photography at a video camera...

So, until 2021...


----------



## Cat_Interceptor (Apr 14, 2020)

*LOL* The Powershot as the best vlogging camera? 

Camera Conspiracies would have an absolute field day with that one. Not even close to true


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 14, 2020)

Cat_Interceptor said:


> *LOL* The Powershot as the best vlogging camera?
> 
> Camera Conspiracies would have an absolute field day with that one. Not even close to true




To be fair, the G7 X Mark III appears at the top or near the top of most "best vlogging camera" lists.









The best cameras for vlogging 2023: top choices for every budget


The best cameras for vlogging, whatever your budget




www.techradar.com












The 19 Best Vlogging Cameras [2023] by Omnicore


Check out the best vlogging camera you can buy in 2023. Pick from DSLRs, Point-and-Shoots, Smart Compact system and action cameras.




www.omnicoreagency.com












The best vlogging cameras of 2019


We tested 8 of the most popular cameras for vlogging to see which offered the best combination of image quality, stabilization, features, and value.



www.usatoday.com












Best cameras for vlogging in 2023: from mirrorless to pocket sized gimbal cameras


The best cameras for vlogging make content creation easy with front facing screens, 4K video and image stabilization




www.digitalcameraworld.com












Best vlogging camera: The best cameras for YouTubers


Whether you’re an experienced YouTuber or a budding TikTok star, you can find all of our favourite vlogging cameras detailed in this guide




www.trustedreviews.com


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2020)

Congrats to Canon! 
Congrats to to all other winners!
Now keep moving! 

And... by the way:

Canon is *******!


----------



## gdanmitchell (Apr 14, 2020)

More accurate headline might be: Every Camera Company "Wins" A Bunch Of TIPA 'Awards' Again."

If you get my drift... ;-)


----------



## unfocused (Apr 14, 2020)

I think the real award should go to the people who have to come up with all the different categories every year. "Best DSLR Advanced Camera," "Best DSLR Expert Camera," "Best DSLR Professional Camera," "Best APS-C Camera Advanced... and on and on and on. 

"You get a trophy. You get a trophy. And, you get a trophy." 

Main purpose seems to be so that manufacturers can buy ads from TIPA members touting their "wins."


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 14, 2020)

TIPA ?
Who cares ?


----------



## Benny Amst (Apr 14, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Congrats to Canon!
> Congrats to to all other winners!
> Now keep moving!
> 
> ...


Why *******?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2020)

Benny Amst said:


> Why *******?


If you haven't read it here yet: that's a running gag! 
Against all those SoNikOn disciples that say Canon is moving too slow, beeing not innovative, not building "THE ONE" imaging solution and will be overtaken by the competition.
Yet marketing and market share numbers tell the opposite - year by year. Have fun!


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Apr 15, 2020)

It's just me or there TIPA awards are more and more frequent? Feels like there is an award session every few months. Or just time goes too fast, don't know.


----------



## -pekr- (Apr 15, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



And it will get even worse! .... for Sony and the likes


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Apr 15, 2020)

Even the dumb kids get gold stars at the TIPA academy.


----------



## Kyle Busch (Jul 4, 2020)

The camera industry has been on a downward sales trend since the inception of quality phone cameras. The camera industry should collaborate with phone manufacturers.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 4, 2020)

Kyle Busch said:


> The camera industry has been on a downward sales trend since the inception of quality phone cameras. The camera industry should collaborate with phone manufacturers.



+++ The camera industry should collaborate with phone manufacturers.

A.M.: an integrated SIM card slot for the data up / down could be a good starting point arguably of course


----------



## SteveC (Jul 4, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> +++ The camera industry should collaborate with phone manufacturers.
> 
> A.M.: an integrated SIM card slot for the data up / down could be a good starting point arguably of course



Then all you need is a microphone...never mind the cameras already have those...and dialing software, and we have cell cameras.  

(Oh, and a speaker for those few who actually listen on a phone instead of just talking. )


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 4, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Then all you need is a microphone...never mind the cameras already have those...and dialing software, and we have cell cameras.
> 
> (Oh, and a speaker for those few who actually listen on a phone instead of just talking. )



I think all recent Canon cameras have a speaker already, for movie playback, or for the 1D people: voice memos.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 4, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I think all recent Canon cameras have a speaker already, for movie playback, or for the 1D people: voice memos.



SMDH, yes, you're right. Silly of me.


----------

